# Best advice I got



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Thought I would share it with you all.



> I'm sorry you're going through this, brother. I've done it myself so here's my two cents:
> 
> -Tylenol PM will help you sleep. You'll still wake up in middle of the night, but you'll be able to get back to sleep without spiraling off on mental arguments that will never happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Excellent advice especially the last tip. I think this is the best way to go to avoid unnecessary problems during the divorce. Stay friends but avoid contact.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG! That was so spot on and also encouraging. Even though it's he$$ to go through, and we hear it all the time, that we'll get through it, its just nice to hear from someone who has been there. I agree with the staying friends part. As hard as it is sometimes to be around my STBXH it makes the whole process better for everyone, spouses, kids, extended family. We still do things as a family and Im thankful for that considering how horrible things could be. Besides, just think how physically and emotionally draining the added stress of hating your spouse would be.


----------



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely. My MIL, who still loves me, said "Holding resentment is like eating poison and then waiting for the other person to keel over." I'm being as friendly as I can.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

^^ This is an awesome quote!


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW, this is great advice. It is true about divorce and sleep loss. And divorce causing general anxiety and other issues...exercise does help.
I am wrestling with "Accept the fact that you have no perspective right now. Most of your thoughts and contemplated decisions are going to be dumb ones. Try not to make too many life choices for a good six months." I'm considering relocating out of state...the decision is making me crazy. I literally can not decide.......


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, the part about non-divorced people "not getting it" is COMPLETELY true. They think of it as just another break-up, as you said. Very, very true. None of my friends are divorced and see this as just another break-up.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

sadsoul101 said:


> Also, the part about non-divorced people "not getting it" is COMPLETELY true. They think of it as just another break-up, as you said. Very, very true. None of my friends are divorced and see this as just another break-up.


What's even better is that the stbxw is getting all her support from single or short term relationship friends who have no kids lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

